# Humping and heat cycles



## Axel13 (Jun 23, 2014)

(I wasn't sure which forum to post this in)

Simba was neutered on last Monday. My female shepherd is in heat at the moment and Simba is driving her mad. He won't leave her alone and cries and scrapes the doors and walls when they are separated. How long will this stage go on for? He has been at it for about 7 days now. 

Do you think during her next cycle Simba will be less inclined to hump and mount her constantly? This cycle started before he was neutered but I wasn't sure if the neutering would have any effect on him at this age (he is 15 months). My other two males where neutered at 6 months and are 2 and 11 now. The younger of the two shows a little interest in her occasionally and will mount her the odd time but he stops when told too and he isn't going mad to get to her. Where as Simba has to be pulled of her and if you let him go he is straight back on top of her.

A little side note. Today I found 2 puddles of wee on the kitchen floor after I went out of the room for 20 minutes. The door to the back garden was wide open so they had plenty of access to the garden. The only dogs in the room where Mya (the dog in heat who I thought was in the other room) Simba (the one that won't leave her alone) and Axel (the 2 year old neutered). I have a feeling it was Mya who wet the floor but she has never done this before and is 7 years old now. Does this ever happen to dogs in heat?


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Be careful. He can still get her pregnant at this stage post neutering.


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

Females can be inclined to pee in the middle of the room when they are close to ovulation. Mine sometimes does it in the water bowl. I find it pretty funny. They want to get the message out to all the males that the time is now.

With males you need to switch them off or they will continue to act like that. My dog is ok with a females heat and only goes crazy for 3 days. 

My friends dog who i used to live with was crazy for 2 weeks around the heat and would regularly get slammed by my female. He would keep trying though. 

When I enter the situation i will just use verbal command to send the dog into bed. That dog knew me pretty well and he simply obeyed commands. I had brought him up and he was used to me.

I would also send the female to a place and let them settle again.

In the height of the heat as in the 3 days of ovul, I sleep on the couch with the male or any males I'm minding in the room with me and let the female sleep with my girlfriend in bed. Sometimes I'll swap dogs with friends to have a more relaxed time with the heat.

To enforce the male dog to sit still and rest during the heat I send to a place, ie bed, or lie down, and then keep them there with the verbal, tssh, or give them a small poke or jab if they think they can get up. A strict tone does work on it's own though. Once they settle I take any pressure off.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Oh dear.. the things to look forward to with a first heat... I hope you figure something out to not go so crazy during this time. Good thing they only last so long and are far in between.


----------

